# Bottom Brackets on Taiwan frames



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nothing like going to build up a bike and finding out that the BB threads are English instead of Italian. I am sitting there trying to screw these BB cups in on my Arte and there is no way in hell that they are threading. I try them in the Colnago Oval Krono frame and they screw right in. Wonderful. Just ordered the English cups off of ebay and will be selling the Italian ones once I find out the English ones do fit.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

For a couple of bucks I would just hang onto the Italians cause you never know when those suckers will come in handy!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Funny thing is that 11 Speed sent me the English ones in November for the Cristallo I built and I sold them to somebody on here for $15. You can bet I am wishing that I had those cups back right now since I just paid $20 for new ones. I also have 2 extra Record freewheels in 11-23 and I was thinking about selling them on ebay too, but I have decided to keep them since those items tend to wear out. There is always something that makes building a bike difficult. If it were too easy it wouldn't be any fun. LOL


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I know what you area saying... I had a complete Chorus Carbon group set that I needed to build my training bike, but 6 months ago sold most of it on eBay. Now I just have the levers and the brakes  So I ended up buying a new 07 Veloce groupo fo it.

Also I should mention that I had spare bars and stem but they also got sold!!!


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Double Post

Just looked at your profile fabsroman and it says you are from Merryland...I live in Merrylands in Sydney...how bizarre


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, I live in Maryland about 15 to 20 miles outside of DC, and it is only a 40 minute metro ride to the heart of DC where all the Court houses are located, along with the Capital and the White House. However, this place isn't too merry for me. The people around here suck. I would much rather be out in the country, but I cannot make a living out there.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry I miss spelt Maryland  
You need quality of life, if it’s the money that you are worried about than you are making it hard on yourself. Living in country means less over heads and more quality time to ride and hang out with your family.

Merrylands in Sydney is located 40 minutes by train west of the City. We have major shopping centers about five minutes away located at Parramatta. Merrylands is not that great either. It’s always loud at night with idiots and their cars and we too many drinking wholes in the area.

But I’m moving to county with in 6 months and not coming back.


----------

